# Canon Rumors Forum Update Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2018)

It could be said that Canon Rumors innovates slower than Canon.

The forum will be updated to a new platform in the next couple of weeks. I will be launching it "my way" and then tweaking it to constructive criticism over the following couple of months.

The new platform has a steep learning curve for myself, my developer and the forum administrators. In the end it will be a big improvement over the current forum.

One good thing is you won't have to update your password, that will come over to the new forum platform.

Other than that, we're not 100% sure what sort of hiccups were going to have, but we'll get through it.

For the record, I likely hate change as much as some of our more passionate forum contributors. I will be all ears after the switch has happened from the administrators as well as forum regulars and newbies.

Thanks in advance,
Craig


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Well, best of luck then Craig - and I guess I'd best not spend too much time learning the operation of the "old" version then


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2018)

I'll add that macrumors.com uses the same forum software and it was after talking to Arnold that I decided that was the best platform moving forward.


----------



## zim (Jan 9, 2018)

Hope you don't load up the home page with as much stuff, bad design, slow as a wet weekend!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2018)

zim said:


> Hope you don't load up the home page with as much stuff, bad design, slow as a wet weekend!



Elaborate?


----------



## pwp (Jan 9, 2018)

I hope all CR MkII will have in common with MacRumors is the engine...their design is a bit of a mess, looking a bit early 21st century.

Good luck with the launch. Hopefully it will simplify the whole backend operation for CR admin. 

FWIW MacRumors is rocket fast here...no discernible delays with our steam powered ADSL connection. It's quick and light.

-pw


----------



## slclick (Jan 9, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you don't load up the home page with as much stuff, bad design, slow as a wet weekend!
> ...



Could be how MR is very dated and CR is contemporary. Now the forum on MR is much slicker than it's homepage I'll give them that. If that's the real change coming then I can't wait.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2018)

pwp said:


> I hope all CR MkII will have in common with MacRumors is the engine...their design is a bit of a mess, looking a bit early 21st century.
> 
> Good luck with the launch. Hopefully it will simplify the whole backend operation for CR admin.
> 
> ...



We're only updating the forum, not the web site (a small refresh will come later and it will still be Wordpress powered) to a new and much better engine.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2018)

slclick said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



The CR web site (not forum) will see a minor refresh soon, the site will become truly responsive. Using a plugin for a mobile solution causes unnecessary complexity and inability to customize. The bridge between the web site and the forum as its currently set up is terrible on mobile devices.

There will be some speed tweaks to the main web site as well.

The forum will be completely new, more powerful and responsive.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 10, 2018)

I quick look at the macrumors site, which I've never been on until now, I can say that I prefer the recent posts _layout?_ on CR. Perhaps it changes, or there is a way to change it on macrumors if I'm a member, but I like how on CR the recent posts actually shows the posts. I can read the posts with out going into the thread to read it.

I look forward to the improvements and want to thank you for trying to improve the great forum we already have here.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 10, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> I quick look at the macrumors site, which I've never been on until now, I can say that I prefer the recent posts _layout?_ on CR. Perhaps it changes, or there is a way to change it on macrumors if I'm a member, but I like how on CR the recent posts actually shows the posts. I can read the posts with out going into the thread to read it.
> 
> I look forward to the improvements and want to thank you for trying to improve the great forum we already have here.



I think a lot of people like that. I'm going to assume (foolish I know) that if we can't set it up out of the box like that, there will be a solution already developed to allow us to turn on such a feature.


----------

